# Google- Furiex initiates MuDelta Phase III studies in IBS-D - News-Medical.net



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Furiex initiates MuDelta Phase III studies in IBS-D**News-Medical.net*Furiex Pharmaceuticals, Inc. today announced dosing of the first patient in its Phase III randomized, double-blind, placebo-controlled studies evaluating efficacy, *...*Furiex Reports First Patient Dosed In Phase III Clinical Trials Of *...*<nobr>NASDAQ</nobr><nobr>*all 9 news articles »*</nobr>
View the full article


----------

